# Lucas goat??



## Blue Dog Farms (Aug 11, 2011)

Does anyone know much about Lucas Goat feed? I was told it is a good dairy goat feed, but wanted to get some input on it. How does it compare to Noble goat? Which would be better? From what I understand Lucas Goat is made by Central States and was made for the Lucas family and is now distrubuted through out Florida. Any info on this feed would be great, thanks!!


----------



## Goatmasta (Aug 11, 2011)

I tried to look up Lucas feed and what I did find is that it is a "sweet feed".  Noble goat I have used it is a good feed and is a pellet which is my preference.  Noble Goat would be my choice.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks! I have always preferred a pellet too, with my horses and now with my goats. I have been feeding Noble Goat but was told about the Lucas from the lady I was buying my milk from until I goat my doe. Just wanted another opion on it.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 12, 2011)

I like Noble Goat.  
Never heard of Lucas...just popping in that I've fed NG for years w/ no probs.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Aug 12, 2011)

hahahaha i just re read my post Until I GOT my doe lol. Thanks for the feed back. Now how about the milkers? Do you just feed the dairy goat ration? And do you feed everyone the same feed, milkers and babies? Is it safe for bucks and wethers? Thanks again
:bun


----------



## Goatmasta (Aug 12, 2011)

Here milkers and babies get the basically the same feed.  We generally do a mix of pelleted feed, alfalfa pellets, & something similar to calf manna.  This ration we feed to does within 30 days of kidding, milkers, and creep feed for babies.  Everyone else gets straight pelleted feed including bucks.  With Noble goat (which I use to feed) you have to watch to make sure there is AC in it according to which plant it comes from it doesn't always have it in there, we always would check every bag.  Also they sometimes change the coccistat so check and make sure you are not mixing deccox and rumensin (that can be fatal).  I think you are suppose to have 24 hrs in between.


----------

